# Crunching away...



## phill (Nov 10, 2017)

I was just wondering guys, do you just count the World Grid Computing for your daily numbers or do you count other projects as well?

I've recently signed up for the Milky Way project I think as that was running rather nicely on 4 out of my 6 AMD 480 cards (not sure if it's just limited to 4 cards???) but wasn't sure if points where counted whatever you do or just for the World Grid..  

Hopefully I've been making a bit of a difference, probably small as only a few cores going at it at the moment but I guess like Tesco's, every little helps


----------



## Bow (Nov 10, 2017)

I think it is only WCG. Once in a while I load up SETI and I see a drop in my PPD, but I may be wrong.


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks Bow, I thought it was just WGC but just wondered if anyone else would confirm for me


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2017)

phill said:


> Thanks Bow, I thought it was just WGC but just wondered if anyone else would confirm for me


Yessir we just do WCG crunching as a Team. We also have a TPU folding Team if you want to contribute some gpu time


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2017)

I've been putting some GPU time into MilkyWay project already Norton   It seems to take about 2 minutes a task which I thought wasn't bad    Shame as my 1070 does the same ones, that takes 3 minutes a tasks  lol


----------

